# Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad geht nicht ?



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo Freunde...


Ich habe habe mir ihr im From das Coollaboratory LiquidMetalPad gekauft..


Nun ich mir das auch zurecht geschnitten und auf meine CPU auf gelegt (habe meine alte WLP auf dem Kühler und CPU entfernt) mit Feuerzeugbenzi.

Nun habe ich denn Pc wieder zusammen gebaut. Und gestarrt denn Lüfter runter geregelt (10xxum) nun ab ins Win um prime95 an und belassten...

Nun ging die Temps aber auf mehr als 70°C und war fast bei 80.

Nun frage ich mich habe ich das MetaPad falsch installiert oder sonst was falsch gemacht ?

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe...!!!


----------



## Halo34 (15. Februar 2010)

Metelpads sind mist (meine Meinung ), nimm wärmeleitpaste, weil metalpads müssen erst erhitzt werden, damit sicher der sch*** verteilt, darum können solche temperaturen entstehen, das metalpad schmilzt nicht und es gibt nur nen puffer zwischen kühler und CPU (Wer hat den cra* eigentlich erfunden)


----------



## mmayr (15. Februar 2010)

Die Liquid Metall Pads sind schon gut. Keine WLP kommt an die Leistung ran!!! Allerdings benötigen die Pads einen sogenannten BurnIn. Habs damals auch nicht auf Anhieb geschafft. Hab dann den Kühler mit dem Fön an den Kühllamellen erhitzt. So ist das Pad geschmolzen und hat dann eine gute Leistung erbracht.
Flüssigmetall (auch in Pad-Form) hat einen höheren Wärmeleitkoeffizienten als andere Leitmittel!


----------



## silent_freak (15. Februar 2010)

Wenn wirklich nehm die Flüssigmetallpaste, wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat schmilzt das Teil nicht....aber mal ehrlich: die 3-4 grad was so ne paste ausrichten kann, bringens doch in der Realität auch nicht...wärmeleitpasten werden zu oft überbewertet...setz lieber auf die classics al'a mx2 oder arctic silver 5, die sind auch nicht schlecht und vor allem billiger!


----------



## McZonk (15. Februar 2010)

Ich hab das Teil damals auch nicht zum Schmelzen bewegen können. Erst ein Burnin mittels Fön (!) (abgeschalteter PC) brachte da Besserung. Das Pad ist imho Murks. Setzt entweder auf die flüssige Lösung oder auf eine gänzlich andere, gute Paste.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe gerade meine zwei seite wände noch offen...

Und Starte Prime95 die temps erreichen auch die 58°C Locker...aber die temps Teigen danach extrem weiter.

Wer es wohl wieder runter machen und meine Noctua NT-H1 drauf mache...

Und mmayr hat mehr als recht die Liquid Pad oder Pasten sind an sich viel besser als nur normale WLP. Daher habe ich sie mir auch gestellt werde es noch mal mit eine Fön teste denke aber nicht das es Hilfe.

Daher die Noctua NT-H1 wieder drauf und gut....


----------



## Halo34 (15. Februar 2010)

Wieso sollte das Pad besser leiten , wens ne gleiche zusammensetzung wie eine Fl.metal paste hat (ausser den stabilisierungs mist) sollte es doch gleich gut kühlem, wenn man genug davon aufträgt.


----------



## mmayr (15. Februar 2010)

Halo34 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das Pad besser leiten , wens ne gleiche zusammensetzung wie eine Fl.metal paste hat (ausser den stabilisierungs mist) sollte es doch gleich gut kühlem, wenn man genug davon aufträgt.


 
Egal ob Pad oder Flüssigmetall, beides ist das gleiche. Flüssigmetall verträgt sich aber mit Alu-Kühlern nicht, das Pad scheinbar schon. Ich meinte voher eigentlich WLP auf Silikonbasis!

Nebenbei sind sie leichter zu handhaben wie FLMetall!


----------



## Halo34 (15. Februar 2010)

Stimmt schon, aber die verträglichkeit hängt doch mit der zusammensetzung zusammen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Februar 2010)

Auch beteuern mit eine Föhn brachte nix...

Daher einfachwerde ich nun echt wieder meine alte NT-N1 drauf...daher...danke Trozdem auch wenn es nix brachte


----------



## Halo34 (15. Februar 2010)

Ich sag doch, die teiler sind s*******


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Februar 2010)

Ach warum...ich sage doch auch nicht das ATi misst...nur weil mir eine schon mal defekt gelieft wurde... daher...egal...


----------



## FreshStyleZ (17. Februar 2010)

hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass manche es nicht bis zu 80°C schaffen, damit der metalpad schmilzt und sich mit dem Kupfer beim Kühler verbindet


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe es gelassen das zeug is wieder runter....!

Meine normale Noctua NT-H1 drauf gemacht und gut ist !
Und die 80°C hatte ich locker schon erreicht aber ist das eine Wert der mir nicht gerade zusagt...daher..habe ich da aus sicherheitshalber gründen ab geschallten !


----------



## jenzy (18. Februar 2010)

Gut zu Wissen!! wollte mir die Tage eigentlich das gleiche Pad bestellen. Was sich jetzt erledigt hat. Ich würde mich bei Coollaboratory beschweren. Scheint so als ob jedes Pad ab einer anderen Temperatur schmiltzt. Ist echt ein ``no go``


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2010)

Naja..is nur auch zu spät !

Werde mir irrgenwan mal das kaufen....
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra + Reinigungsset
Das geht besser als die Pads die einfach miss sind.

Aber ich denke eher das es meinen Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284 lag da der ja HDT technikt nutzt und es des wegen nicht ging....aber nun wurst das pad is eh shcon im Sondermülll


----------



## sentinel1 (18. Februar 2010)

Cool Laberstory hat wieder zugeschlagen.
Bei meinem Bekannten mit nem E6600 waren die Temps danach nicht besser, sondern dezent schlechter.
Meine GraKa hatte ich damit geschrottet, da das flüssige Metall auf die Leiterbahnen geflossen ist, denn ne GraKa hat quasi ständig nen Burnin.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2010)

Ja ich hatte auch so eine kleines für die GPU habe es (zum glück) weg gelassen...da ich die sonst weg schmeinen hätte können...!


----------

